# F5 Garmin breakdown and build up.



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

So I decided to strip my bike and begin a build up. I actually have the frame on ebay for sale. If it sells I'll probably turn this into a FC build up instead of an F5. 

Pics


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

too bad, it is one size too small for me : (


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

My Sram Force goodies came in. Going to "VIP Domestique EP" my shifters, crank, brakes and chain on Monday.


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've considered swapping the 105 on my F5team for SRAM on several occasions.

Very interested to see how this turns out!

Also, thanks a lot for weighing all of the parts, I'm going to bookmark this for reference.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Just sold my frame, I'll be ordering my new FC frame tomorrow.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I had sold my frame Sunday, I called yesterday to place my order for the Felt FC. As I was in the shop working, my boss brings a beautiful brand new AR2, it was canabalized for it's components, only frame fork stem and handlebar were left. I asked my boss about it and asked me how I'm paying for my Felt frame. I told him the amount and he said I can do that on the AR2. I said SOLD!!, cancelled my FC and now I have this beautiful frame.


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

What make is that frame?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Its a Felt AR2. Their Aero-Road bike.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

If for some odd reason you decide you dont care for the AR then I would be willing to trade my F frame, fork and seatpost. Possibly even k-force light crankset. keep me in mind....if its a 54.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup everything it's a 54, I'll keep you in mind. I was spoiled by the F5, so the AR2 will have to impress me in some aspect.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a beauty! You will love it!


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

A customer at the shop gave me a set of zipps for free. They're in a crash so I have to get them repaired.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn they look MEAN!!!! The customer is gonna give me another pair of crashed 404's Saturday.


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

i want some free zipps, hook it up. how much would it be to repair them? doesn't look cheap.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I spoke to Zipp today, they said about $200-$350 per wheel.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Free Zipp's that will only cost roughly $350 to repair! WINNER!!
Can't wait to see the complete build, and a report on the Zipp repair experience.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

At the shop we've had Zipp's repaired, they come back just like a new wheel. Only difference is the hub and some components are still used.

The customer is giving me another pair of 404's since they need repairing as well. The customer cant afford the repair costs on the zipps, so I'm going to give him my Mavic CXP-22's which will match his bike perfectly.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Hopefully you end up with one good set out of the two!


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

What they do is replace the carbon rim


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

The lightest I got my AR1 was 16lb flat with Force, pedals, 1 cage, D46UL, and garmin 500. I'd interested to see what your come out to.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

What wheelset did you use?


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

16 was with Reynolds DV46UL clinchers. It's 17lbs now with HED jet 6. Jet 6 is faster tho. I got rid of the Reynolds because I got scared going down hill at 50mph and braking.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

hmmm interesting, do you have a parts list of all the other components? I was never a fan of Reynolds, plus their customer service is crap, they always blamed the dealer first.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

2010 51cm AR1
Full Sram Force with red chain rings. 
40cm 3T team ergonova 
90cm 3T team ARX
Fizik Antares carbon rail
He'd Jet 6
Elite cage
Garmin 500 with cadence sensor
Look keo blade (chrom ver)


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyways, sorta finished my bike today. Pretty much wheelset is what's left. My boss is gonna let me charge the shop account at Zipp to get them repaired, and sell them off and pay back my boss and keep the rest to buy a new wheelset.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

wow that's pretty good. Was 15lbs with chain? I see it's 808 tubular and 404 clincher front?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes thats with brand new chain, still in the packaging. Threw it in there to get weight, so with links taken out I'm guessing 1-2oz off.


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

sick... great buildup!


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats a lovely looking frame, look forward to your build up


----------

